# Zenith El Primero 1969: 38mm or 42mm



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey WIS, for those of you that own a Zenith 1969, do you feel the 38mm wears large? I am looking at the lug-to-lug on the 38mm and it is the same or more than some of my 42mm watches. Anyone have it on the SS bracelet instead of the leather strap? I've heard that makes it appear even larger still.

The lug-to-lug on the 42mm version seems like it would wear extremely large on my 7.4" wrists, at least for my tastes.

If Zenith made a 40mm offering, I would be so happy. Alas, they do not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Personally I feel that the 38 mm doesn't wear particularly large, mainly because the large overlapped subdials in the center make it seems that the dial is somewhat small and because the inner black minute ring encircles them so tightly, especially compared to the less confined layout and larger amount of white dial space on the 42 mm version. This doesn't hinder my enjoyment though and it's my favorite watch in my collection.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

I own 38mm and don't think it wears large. The dial is busy and colorful, so it makes it feel smaller. The lug-to-lug is a great 47mm, which is perfect for my puny 6.25-6.5" wrists, but may be perhaps smallish for your 7.5" (why does that sound dirty as I type it ) 
I think 42mm may be doable for an average or large size wrist, although it was way way too big for me.

I did try it on the bracelet and did not like it - the PCLs were too distracting and bracelet too attention away from the dial. The leather strap on ElPrimero is amazing - rubber lined for stability and sweat resistance, with great deployment buckle. Somehow that watch never clicked for me on bracelet.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I wish there was an AD at least somewhat close by so I could try them on in person, but the closest one is about 400 miles away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

El-Duderino said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I wish there was an AD at least somewhat close by so I could try them on in person, but the closest one is about 400 miles away.


Trying on watches can certainly lead to having a better understanding and feeling of what ownership would be like. On the other hand it can confuse as well. I recall when I first tried on the 38 mm and 42 mm models at an AD, the smaller watch felt a little underwhelming in comparison. In my opinion larger watches have more presence as objects, which leads to them being more impressive in side by side comparaisons. However, when it comes to daily wear and long term ownership, the smaller more comfortable option was definitely the right way to go IMHO. Plus the strap on the 38 mm is much more pliable and comfortable as well.

Another thing to take into account is that the 36,000 VPH series that these watches belong to tend to have many reflective and refractive elements. The indexes, hands and domed crystal really create a lot of shine, which can be too much on a larger watch. This all depends on one's preferences of course.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I have the Zenith bug now, and a 38mm would be the next one on my radar. Yes my wrist is thin at 6.2 or 6 1/8 inches, but I think the 38mm El Primero is a great size to suit anyone who feels the 42mm is too large, and it's definitely too large for me. Lug to lug 47mm (according to EnderW) is large for a 38mm case, and if you intend to use the bracelet, that will help it appear larger. I certainly get you on saying that 40mm would be perfect though.... for me, 39mm is usually my sweet spot.

Honestly since you've tried on neither though, and you're so in between the size range, I would suggest waiting for an opportunity to at least try on one or the other (doesn't really need to be both). It's a relatively large purchase after all and buyer's remorse is a bummer.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

I drove the few hundred miles to the nearest Zenith AD and as a chronograph, the 38mm just seemed too small for my tastes. I guess I consider a chronograph to be more sporty than dress and the 38mm just didn't feel right on my wrist. The 42mm seemed a little big, but not abnormally so; however, if I'm going 42mm, I much prefer the upcoming Classic Cars model to the "open heart" 1969. So now I just have to sit and wait for Classic Cars to hit the shelves and see if it speaks to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I do know what you mean by it seeming too small. I have a feeling you'd totally adjust to it given time wearing it, but in any case it's always best getting to check out the watch first hand and I bet it was worth it. Glad to know you were able to check it out and make a (partial) decision!


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

EnderW said:


> I own 38mm and don't think it wears large. The dial is busy and colorful, so it makes it feel smaller. The lug-to-lug is a great 47mm


47mm lug to lug on the 42mm? That sounds really big for a 38mm watch


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

fskywalker said:


> 47mm lug to lug on the 42mm? That sounds really big for a 38mm watch


Old thread... But yeah - lug2lug on 38mm EP is 47mm, and on 42mm model it's whopping 51mm. 
They have long lugs and 42mm model wears very large


----------

